# Chicken and rice



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick had diarrhea all day yesterday (though I can't for my life see why as he didn't get anything but kibble - unless he got into something when I didn't see?). Anyway, I wanted to put him on boiled chicken and rice today to calm his stomach but I'm completely unsure as to how much to give him? Can anyone tell me how many cups of cooked rice and how much of a chicken breast he should get per meal? He weighs about 12.5lbs.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, sorry to read about Kubrick's diarrhea. I can only guesstimate but I'd think he should be fine with 1/2 breast and 1/2 cup (uncooked) rice. Hope someone else is getting up early enough to give you a more accurate recipe.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Lina,
I am so sorry Kubrick isn't feeling well. You would think all of our dogs played together everyday as they seem to be passing around some virus or something. I had Brady on the chicken and rice for 3 meals. I used about a third of a boneless chicken breast for each meal. I really don't know how much rice it was though. Hopefully someone else will chime in and can give you some more specifics. I hope Kubrick feels better today.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

By the way, the chicken breasts I use are pretty large.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lina,

I have my share on rice and chicken more rice and beef, so I can tell you what I used. At first I used 1/2 rice 1/2 chicken same with the beef and rice.
After a couple of days I used 2/3 chicken 1/3 rice, because the rice after 2 to 3 days did constipate Missy. I also put a little water on top of it or broth.

Here is a thread that a like to refer to has infor on this
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1766&highlight=loose+stools

Hopes he feels better today


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info! I gave Kubrick a little less than 1/2 cup rice and 1/3 or so of a chicken breast. I might up the chicken and lower the rice for tonight per Lynn's recommendation. Kubrick is feeling just fine (running, playing, the works) he just has diarrhea, which is why I think he might have eaten something that he shouldn't have? I just have no idea what it could be...

THANKS again!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just read an article in BARK magazine that talks about putting the dog on a rice water fast for 24 hours. Here's a portion of the article. "Fasting your dog alllows the gastrointestinal tract to rest and recover.... During the fast, make sure she has plenty of rice water to drink. Rice water is the creamy liquid that results from boiling white rice in water. It's important to use a good quality white rice; "minute" rice does not work and brown rice has too much fiber in it which does not help firm the stool....... To make rice water, boil one cup of white rice in four cups of water for 20-30 minutes until the cater turns creamy white. Decant and allow to cool. You can serve the rice water to your dog as often as she will drink it. If she isn't interested add a teaspoon of chicken baby food."
There's more to the article. It's written by Robert J. Silver, DVM, MS and is in this month's BARK magazine and is entitled, "Do Try This At Home. Common Canine Ailment Responds to Home Care and Familiar Remedies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor Kubrick- get better so you can have some Christmas treats!

Lina, you would be surprised what these guys get. I made lasagna on Saturday and my DH always likes lots of cheese so he got out the cheese to add more to it. He reached his hand in and carried it. Obviously, he does this quite often because both of the girls scurried and followed him as I watched him drop a ton of it on the way. I said "hey look what you are doing" as the girls mowed it and his reply "if you can find a piece of cheese on the ground, I will change how I do it!" So I am sure, from him being lazy, the girls get quite a bit more food when he is home!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I just read an article in BARK magazine that talks about putting the dog on a rice water fast for 24 hours. Here's a portion of the article. "Fasting your dog alllows the gastrointestinal tract to rest and recover.... During the fast, make sure she has plenty of rice water to drink. Rice water is the creamy liquid that results from boiling white rice in water. It's important to use a good quality white rice; "minute" rice does not work and brown rice has too much fiber in it which does not help firm the stool....... To make rice water, boil one cup of white rice in four cups of water for 20-30 minutes until the cater turns creamy white. Decant and allow to cool. You can serve the rice water to your dog as often as she will drink it. If she isn't interested add a teaspoon of chicken baby food."
> There's more to the article. It's written by Robert J. Silver, DVM, MS and is in this month's BARK magazine and is entitled, "Do Try This At Home. Common Canine Ailment Responds to Home Care and Familiar Remedies.


Lina,
I think what Susan has suggested might be good to try also for a short term diarreaha problem. Missy had diarreaha a for about a 6-8 weeks on and off while I got her food figured out. There is just alot she can't eat.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, Biscuit just puked this AM, the bile thing, after my bringing him home from the dog sitter's . Whenever this happens I give him slightly more volume of rice than kibble and a few shredded pieces of chicken. It seems to be the right amount for him. Good luck! Watch him closely for a few days until stools are normal. If it persists, see your vet asap, as they can get into a bad situation quickly, like small children.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

PS And then I gradually reintroduce his kibble , mixed in with the rice.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

I'm sorry to hear Kubrick has diarrhea - hopefully it will pass (no pun intended, sorry) soon! In general, "real" homecooked food has approx half the calories of kibble. But you might not want to feed Kubrick his full amount right now anyway until his stomach shows signs of improving. 

Poor baby and poor you (if you have to do butt baths!)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have advice, just wanted to say I hope Kubrick is better soon, sure hope he isn't sick on Christmas Day! 

Susan, that makes perfect sense to me, I know it helps us humans to rest our GI tract with a "fast" when we are sick.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Kubrick and Biscuit! 

Lina, I always use a little more chicken the rice, like maybe 1/3 cup diced chicken breast and a 1/4 cup rice, for example. I don't really measure it, per say..but Gucci usually eats no more than 1/2 cup ever.

Hope they both feel better.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Kubrick is better now and enjoying Christmas!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and concern! Kubrick is doing much better. His stools are still soft, but at least not runny. He's been running around and enjoying the day and he had a complete blast tearing up paper last night when we opened presents, so I have to say that he's been having a great time.


----------

